# Cold Air



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

i drive a 97 nissan 200sx and i live in cali is there a somg obd 2 aprooved cold air kit for my car i have been looking all over the place and have had no luck in finding any


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

try hotshot or place racing depending on engine aem might have it


----------

